# RIAT 2018 - Ukrainian Air Force Su-27 Flanker



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick edit from Saturday


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice pic! I don't know why but I LOVE digital cammo! Sad eh!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is an impressive picture


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellent picture! Have you got any more to upload?

Much better than my iphone could manage on the day...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning shot mate! :argie::thumb:


----------

